# Monday Metal Jam in Calgary



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

The Metal Jam has found a new home at the Shamrock hotel! Starting Monday Aug.6 the day after the woman's allstar jam! so come on out to the Shamrock for a weekend full of jamming and great music!


----------

